# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  [Computex 2015] Một vài thông tin thêm về màn hình cong 34" ROG PG34Q

## thiendung

được gọi với tên mã 3800r như các tin tức đã đưa trước đây từ computex 2015, màn hình cong chơi game 34" rog pg34q quả thực là một sản phẩm màn hình thu hút rất nhiều sự chú ý tại kỳ computex năm nay.

chiếc màn hình 34" siêu rộng này có tỉ lệ màn hình là 21:9 hỗ trợ độ phân giải 3440x1440 và công nghệ nvidia g-sync. chúng tôi đã từng nhắc trong các bài tin tức trước đây là màn hình này có thể chạy chế độ g-sync qua cáp hdmi, tuy nhiên chúng tôi vẫn nghi ngờ tính xác thực của thông tin này khi độ phân giải 3440x1440 vẫn thuộc phạm vi hỗ trợ của chuẩn hdmi 1.4a.

​tấm nền màn hình sử dụng cho pg34q là ips và theo thông tin từ nvidia thì tần số quét sẽ là 60hz nhưng chúng tôi tin rằng màn hình này sẽ có tần số quét 75hz. các kết nối hỗ trợ trên pg34q bao gồm display port và hdmi. asus có nói rằng màn hình này sẽ có tính năng ulmb (ultra low motion blur hay tạm dịch là chống mờ chuyển động tối đa). người phát ngôn của asus cho biết mẫu màn hình pg34q trưng bày tại computex 2015 chỉ mới là bản thử nghiệm, và họ vẫn chưa chắc chắn 100% là mẫu màn hình này sẽ được sản xuất đại trà hay không, tuy nhiên với những gì mà pg34q đã làm được tại computex năm nay, chắc chắn chiếc màn hình này sẽ được lên kệ trong thời gian sớm nhất.


​_nguồn: guru3d_​

----------


## 2edu

*trả lời: [computex 2015] một vài thông tin thêm về màn hình cong 34" rog pg34q*

quá tuyệt vời - mà chỉ bản thử nghiệm à, chạy gsync thì khỏi chê r

----------


## nguyenduong2402

*trả lời: [computex 2015] một vài thông tin thêm về màn hình cong 34" rog pg34q*

nhớ k lầm , gsync đã có chuẩn chạy 144hz mà, có nhầm lẫn gì k vậy, đã vậy còn chưa chạy qhd à

----------


## hientatthanh

*trả lời: [computex 2015] một vài thông tin thêm về màn hình cong 34" rog pg34q*




> nhớ k lầm , gsync đã có chuẩn chạy 144hz mà, có nhầm lẫn gì k vậy, đã vậy còn chưa chạy qhd à


swift chạy freesyn của amd cũng 144hz rồi đấy [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]))

----------

